# 06 Fuse problem



## MMGOODIE (Sep 6, 2007)

First off great forum very informative.

Now for my question,

I have a lighting problem. I installed fog lights and ran them off of my parking lights. We just got dumped on (I live in Washington state so yes...dumped on) and I think some water got in to my connections and blew my parking light fuse/relay. I still have turn signal flash but no parking light (front or rear). Where the heck is the fuse for the parking lights. I can find 3 fuse boxes but none list the parking lights.

Thanks in advanced.

Mikey


----------

